# dialetti



## Miciolidia (31 Gennaio 2009)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=vA3XOZz914U



per il dialetto pugliese ho avuto sempre un debole..appena sento parola..io non resisto...collasso dalle risate..a lacrime 

e questo  Pino è eccezionale.
è un vero massaggio cardiaco.


----------



## Iago (31 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=vA3XOZz914U
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non sento!
...qualcuno non mi ha svelato _tutti i segreti_ dei codec


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Gennaio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> non sento!
> ...qualcuno non mi ha svelato _tutti i segreti_ dei codec


 
???????
iago.che dici'


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Gennaio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> non sento!
> ...qualcuno non mi ha svelato _tutti i segreti_ dei codec


----------



## Iago (31 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ???????
> iago.che dici'



...è così 

	
	
		
		
	


	




credimi.


anche il carattere a dimensione 2 non so come si blocca...


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Gennaio 2009)

ti credo..ma hai il pc sgangherato...?


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


>


animala..ma ti pace Pino?


----------



## Iago (31 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ti credo..ma hai il pc sgangherato...?



non più

...ho solo un problema con i codec


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> animala..ma ti pace Pino?



ciao bestiolina
sì, mi è simpatico


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=vA3XOZz914U
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Micetta allora chiamami!


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Micetta allora chiamami!


 

wowowwowow!


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Febbraio 2009)

I dialetti italiani sono tutti bellissimi, ognuno a modo suo. Il bergamasco mi ha sempre fatto morire, tanto come il siculo.
A Lampedusa quest'estate facevamo "scambio culturale" con spassosissime "lezioni" di siculo e di verbanese nella piazzetta principale.
Ritengo i dialetti un vero e proprio patrimonio, l'unica cosa che però non accetto è che nel 2009 esistano ancora luoghi dove si parla solo quello, e ci sia la quasi incapacità di capire ed esprimersi in Italiano corrente. Il dialetto è retaggio di un passato da non dimenticare, ma la necessità di comunicare sempre più chiaramente ed universalmente non è questione di secondo piano, anzi!
Io faccio teatro dialettale, e collaboro con un progetto teso alla stesura di un vocabolario del nostro dialetto ed alla sua "perpetuazione", ma riteniamo, io ed i miei colleghi, che non sia logico pensare ad un _uso_ perpetuo del dialetto: esso è destinato ad estinguersi, perchè il mondo cambia, quindi conserviamone il ricordo nella maniera migliore, ma non pretendiamo di tramandare in sempiterno l'uso di qualcosa che ancora oggi purtroppo caratterizza isole di chiusura culturale a causa proprio anche delle difficoltà di comunicazione.
Amiamo i nostri dialetti, quindi, godiamoceli, ma attenzione a chi ne fa barriera tra sè ed il mondo che cresce.


----------



## Lettrice (2 Febbraio 2009)

Dialetti...tze! Il Sardo e' una lingua... mica cotiche


----------



## Old angelodelmale (2 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dialetti...tze! Il Sardo e' una lingua... mica cotiche


E come diceva Nico "il Sardo è una lingua, l'Italiano un dialetto"


----------



## Lettrice (2 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> E come diceva Nico "il Sardo è una lingua, l'Italiano un dialetto"



Narasiddu 'Ngiuledda!


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> E come diceva Nico "il Sardo è una lingua, l'Italiano un dialetto"


ebbooom!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (2 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Narasiddu 'Ngiuledda!


non vorrei fosse fiato sprecato, cumprendinti s'ammanch'e nudda


----------



## Old angelodelmale (2 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ebbooom!!


 

che c'è? invidiosa?


----------



## Lettrice (2 Febbraio 2009)

Poi Sardi si nasce... non lo si diventa neanche dopo decenni di permanenza sull'isola.

Tutta una questione de casu marzu inside


----------



## Old angelodelmale (2 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Poi Sardi si nasce... non lo si diventa neanche dopo decenni di permanenza.
> 
> *Tutta una questione de casu marzu inside*

















come mio nonno insegna, il non sardo lo si sgama subido dal modo di pronunciare _cixiri_


----------



## Lettrice (2 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> come mio nonno insegna, il non sardo lo si sgama subido dal modo di pronunciare _cixiri_


http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=oR9Wq4ctxpQ


----------



## Old angelodelmale (2 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=oR9Wq4ctxpQ


 
temo di sapere dove mi porterà quel link, senza ancora averci cliccato...


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Febbraio 2009)

Ma smettetela con questo elogio del sardo!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (2 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=oR9Wq4ctxpQ


 






















tutti in coro

CIXIRIIIII TI CANTU CUSTU CANTU CIXIRIIIIIII (A BIMBO')

avrei preferito il video girato a Giorgino però


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Poi Sardi si nasce... non lo si diventa neanche dopo decenni di permanenza sull'isola.
> 
> Tutta una questione de *casu marzu* inside


 
scusate...ma no nè mica il formaggio coi vermi???


----------



## Old angelodelmale (2 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> scusate...ma no nè mica il formaggio coi vermi???


oh yes, pisellina santa


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> oh yes, pisellina santa


 
solo l'idea mi uccide......


----------



## Old angelodelmale (2 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> solo l'idea mi uccide......


a dire il vero anche a me.

però piace che è un piacere


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Febbraio 2009)

Befane, ha ragione Alce, ti sentirre alu gommu in seraggliu.


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma smettetela con questo elogio del sardo!


cati garilli tu?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (2 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Befane, ha ragione Alce, ti sentirre alu gommu in seraggliu.


 
fidati


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> fidati


 
te fidasse in lo casu erabiddi voiera...ne vero?


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> cati garilli tu?


Ci cous?


----------



## brugola (2 Febbraio 2009)

ma siete tutte terrone qui?


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Befane, ha ragione Alce, ti sentirre alu gommu in seraggliu.


Ul nòst dialètt a l'è giamò tròpp bastardà par vèss druà tànt 'me un codiss segrè, ma vuiàlt prufitèvas mìa tròpp dul vòstar arabo, eh!


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ul nòst dialètt a l'è giamò tròpp bastardà par vèss druà tànt 'me un codiss segrè, ma vuiàlt prufitèvas mìa tròpp dul vòstar arabo, eh!


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma siete tutte terrone qui?


Chi u g'va mètt insèma un'urganizzaziun partigiana par la difesa da l'invasiùn d'i terùni!
E po stagg aténta a mìa parlà da terùn cun qui arabi da sardi, senò i ta cùpan!


----------



## Lettrice (2 Febbraio 2009)

Ma ti accoperei anche se non fossi sarda.


----------



## brugola (2 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Chi u g'va mètt insèma un'urganizzaziun *partigiana par la difesa da l'invasiùn d'i terùni!*
> E po stagg aténta a mìa parlà da terùn cun qui arabi da sardi, senò i ta cùpan!


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Chi u g'va mètt insèma un'urganizzaziun partigiana par la difesa da l'invasiùn d'i terùni!
> E po stagg aténta a mìa parlà da terùn cun qui arabi da sardi, senò i ta cùpan!


Cè tiin da deic?
Sii propr tufagn!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (2 Febbraio 2009)

lettrice, custasa corrogasa funti sciorendi. itta bolinti xertai?


----------



## Lettrice (2 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> lettrice, custasa corrogasa funti sciorendi. itta bolinti xertai?



Tocca izzerriu cugginu miu du su fazzus'arrogheddusu... pezza 'ndi olisi?

Da dongu a su callellu!


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma ti accoperei anche se non fossi sarda.


Dì la verità, che sut sut ti ma vorat bènn!


----------



## Lettrice (2 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Dì la verità, che sut sut ti ma vorat bènn!



Tocca zacca stradoni!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (2 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tocca izzerriu cugginu miu du su fazzus'arrogheddusu... pezza 'ndi olisi?
> 
> Da dongu a su callellu!


naraddì a cugginu rù de 'ndì calai con s'apixedda, ci das poneusu in su cascioni e ci das fuliasu a sa scaffa  

	
	
		
		
	


	





tocca donadda a su callelleddu (pitticcheddu esti?)


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Febbraio 2009)

*sardine....*

sa capis un'ostrega!!!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tocca zacca stradoni!


Do you speak english?!


----------



## Lettrice (2 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> naraddì a cugginu rù de 'ndì calai con s'apixedda, ci das poneusu in su cascioni e ci das fuliasu a sa scaffa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eya pitticchedda esti... cugginu miu immoi teniri sa Smart! S'Appe dari parcheggiara.


----------



## Lettrice (2 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Do you speak english?!


Eya puru s'ingresu chistionu


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Febbraio 2009)

se capis na fava.parlate come magnate 

	
	
		
		
	


	




(tranne sole)


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se capis na fava.parlate come magnate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perchè, ti capìsat mìa gnanca quell che dìsi mi?
Ti sé pròpi senza patria, eh!


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Perchè, ti capìsat mìa gnanca quell che dìsi mi?
> Ti sé pròpi senza patria, eh!


ti te capiset ma i terun no


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti te capiset ma i terun no


Capìsi     : capisco
Capìset   : capisci


----------



## Lettrice (2 Febbraio 2009)

Comunque io parlo come mangio... infatti mi son fatta il pane guttiau caldo caldo


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque io parlo come mangio... infatti mi son fatta il pane guttiau caldo caldo


  Meggh a fert nu vesteit!


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma ti accoperei anche se non fossi sarda.


ma ti te se prorio una vera puercola


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Meggh a fert nu vesteit!


cassi iddettu?


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque io parlo come mangio... infatti mi son fatta il pane guttiau caldo caldo


'tacci tua.

pulito pulito...


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> cassi iddettu?


E' meglio confezionarti un vestito!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Esclamazione verso chi mangia tanto!


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Febbraio 2009)

Qualche sera fa ho fatto assaggiare la polenta taragna ad un mio amico di Messina che non l'aveva mai neppure vista: era in estasi già solo a vedere il paiolo di rame!


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> 'tacci tua.
> 
> pulito pulito...


universale


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Febbraio 2009)

eccheccaz' sta sempre a magna' e dimagrisce pure..

e io rosico


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> *eccheccaz' sta sempre a magna' e dimagrisce pure..*
> 
> e io rosico


brutta razza


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Febbraio 2009)

*alce*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Qualche sera fa ho fatto assaggiare la polenta taragna ad un mio amico di Messina che non l'aveva mai neppure vista: era in estasi già solo a vedere il paiolo di rame!


in questo momento mi basta immaginarla per andare in estasi..tengo fameeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> brutta razza


eh si...non ci sono piu' le ciccione di una volta...


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> in questo momento mi basta immaginarla per andare in estasi..tengo fameeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


 Cosa preferisci insieme:
Brasato
coniglio
gorgonzola
o solo latte fresco?


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Febbraio 2009)

Rete balorda: ogni tanto mi posta doppio


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Cosa preferisci insieme:
> Brasato
> coniglio
> *gorgonzola*
> o solo latte fresco?


----------



## Lettrice (2 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Rete balorda: ogni tanto mi posta doppio



Sono solo le 12.20 e hai gia' bevuto


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sono solo le 12.20 e hai gia' bevuto


No, no, son così di mio.
Sono quasi totalmente astemio: birretta con la pizza o mezzo bicchiere di vino bianco al ristorante o con gli amici.
Checcevofà?


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> No, no, son così di mio.
> Sono quasi totalmente astemio: birretta con la pizza o mezzo bicchiere di vino bianco al ristorante o con gli amici.
> Checcevofà?


io diffido sempre da chi non ama gli animali e dagli astemi


----------



## Lettrice (2 Febbraio 2009)

Mi sa che ho bevuto io!

Mi risulta che l'ultimo post in questo thread sia di Asu invece e' Alce


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io diffido sempre da chi non ama gli animali e dagli astemi


Io adoro gli animali, e non sono proprio astemio del tutto!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Però è meglio che diffidi lo stesso....


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi sa che ho bevuto io!
> 
> Mi risulta che l'ultimo post in questo thread sia di Asu invece e' Alce


Tranquilla: l'ho notato pure io, e mi è già capitato una volta. Boh!


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi sa che ho bevuto io!
> 
> Mi risulta che l'ultimo post in questo thread sia di Asu invece e' Alce


 
poi so' io....


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Cosa preferisci insieme:
> Brasato
> coniglio
> gorgonzola
> o solo latte fresco?


ma cherie.insieme a te pure il digiuno


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Cè tiin da deic?
> Sii propr tufagn!


mi ricordi troppo "la capa gira" 

	
	
		
		
	


	













http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZND0Nawkl0U


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Febbraio 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDj3qGkFwSg&feature=related


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma cherie.insieme a te pure il digiuno


Mi hai messo all'angolo: non ho di che controbattere senza fregarmi da solo


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDj3qGkFwSg&feature=related


Non ho capito se era sunnita o sciita......


----------

